# The Singing Detective(1986)



## Connavar (Mar 26, 2011)

Tell me anyone here have seen this amazing mini series.

I use to dislike seeing so many movies,tv show dvds in the library thinking they shouldnt compete with books. But not after i found this 6 ep mini series from 1986 i didnt know even existed despite its all acclaim.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 27, 2011)

Good, isn't it?  S'been years, tx for reminding me. )


----------



## J-WO (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, yes, Yes! This series haunts my childhood. In a good way. We had a copy of the soundtrack in our home.

_The orchestraa is playing,
a sen-ti-mental tuuune,
Just cruising down the Rivaarh
On a Suuunday arfternoon..._ 

I think there's a hollywood film of it, too. With Robert Downey jr.

Dennis Potter wrote a lot of other good stuff. His last series (he wrote two while he knew he was dying) was a science fiction actually.  All those heads people have had frozen in the hope of being reanimated get bought up by a Rupert Murdoch-like figure, who wants to extract the memories from them for TV entertainment.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 27, 2011)

RDJ hollywood film?  no thanks !!

The brilliant writing,the dark personal story of Marlow in the horrible realistic hospital scenes,the cool film noir story,the music cant be copied.

I havent finished it yet but its really weird one in a great way.  Something its so dark and depressing and suddenly cool,great musical. 

It gave me believe back that BBC,british tv can do other than costume dramas,good SF,humour shows.


----------

